# Roamio OTA and Mini Questions



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

I just got a TiVo Roamio OTA as a first step in ditching DirecTv.

At $49 (I'm currently opting for the monthly subscription) adding a 2nd TiVo adds $9.95 for the sub? Is that still right?

A TiVo Mini has service included? Is that lifetime? And that just extends the tuners in the Roamio and makes it's content available in a 2nd room?

I'm just wanting to understand my options. 

I suppose a 2nd Roamio would work too right?

Pardon all the questions. I've been away from a TiVo from the days when I had a DirecTivo.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

glen4cindy said:


> I just got a TiVo Roamio OTA as a first step in ditching DirecTv.
> 
> At $49 (I'm currently opting for the monthly subscription) adding a 2nd TiVo adds $9.95 for the sub? Is that still right?
> 
> ...


Each Roamio OTA will be $15/mo. unless TiVo has change policies again (they eliminated multi service discounts last fall). Minis come with lifetime service. If you haven't bought the Roamio OTA yet I would buy a Bolt instead, the cost difference isn't much. You can get a Bolt with one year service on Amazon for $285, the Roamio is going to cost you $230 for the first year with service & purchase.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> If you haven't bought the Roamio OTA yet I would buy a Bolt instead, the cost difference isn't much. You can get a Bolt with one year service on Amazon for $285, the Roamio is going to cost you $230 for the first year with service & purchase.


Has been purchased and activated but, just today before I read this.

My initial email states I have a 30-day guarantee, so, if I read that correctly, I could cancel and then buy the Bolt and activate that.

Considering this, what are the advantages of the Bolt?

I would still need a $149 Mini for multiviewing, right?

Thanks again.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

glen4cindy said:


> Has been purchased and activated but, just today before I read this.
> 
> My initial email states I have a 30-day guarantee, so, if I read that correctly, I could cancel and then buy the Bolt and activate that.
> 
> ...


There's been sales of minis at a far lower price. Check around. I bought a used one off eBay. You should be able to pick up one from $70-$90 depending on model.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

glen4cindy said:


> Has been purchased and activated but, just today before I read this.
> 
> My initial email states I have a 30-day guarantee, so, if I read that correctly, I could cancel and then buy the Bolt and activate that.
> 
> ...


Yes the 30 day return policy means you can return it within 30 days for a refund. You can also buy a new mini on Amazon any time for less than $149.

The Bolt is the current platform, is faster (apps are noticeable faster), has built in MOCA networking, Built in Streaming to Android/iOS/web browsers,works with 4K streaming services, and could be used with cable via a cable card. The Roamio OTA does not have built in MOCA networking, does not have built in streaming to Android/iOS/web browsers, does not works with 4K streaming services, and can not be used with cable.

That said the Roamio/Roamio OTA are very good OTA DVRs and I like mine (have a base Roamio), I just like the Bolt more, if I had to buy another one price would be my deciding factor and I think the Bolt is easily worth $50-$100 more than a Roamio/Roamio OTA.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

If I was going to buy now, I would get a Bolt.


----------



## shoman1994 (Jan 17, 2016)

There seams to be reports from people that the OTA tuners aren't working well on the Bolt.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

shoman1994 said:


> There seams to be reports from people that the OTA tuners aren't working well on the Bolt.


Some people were saying the same thing about the Roamio OTA tuners also. My Roamio & Bolt are connected to the same splitter and I see no deference in reception. Bottom line is OTA reception is very site and setup specific.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Some people were saying the same thing about the Roamio OTA tuners also. My Roamio & Bolt are connected to the same splitter and I see no deference in reception. Bottom line is OTA reception is very site and setup specific.


So far, my experience is the Roamio OTA tuner is much better than my TV's built in tuner.

It did pick up many more channels, however, it cannot "tune" all of them reliably.

I am certainly going to have to get a better antenna, most likely one that I will need to mount in my attic as the HOA will not allow an outdoor mount.

I did see a flat surface outdoor mount but cannot find that again. This might be allowed. I have a decent report from TV Fool.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

You were able to buy a Roamio OTA direct from TiVo? I didn't realize they were still selling them.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

TeamPace said:


> You were able to buy a Roamio OTA direct from TiVo? I didn't realize they were still selling them.


I bought it from Best Buy for $49. Now they are showing it for $79.

That's odd....

The Mini is $114.....


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

$49 is now a good price for a new Roamio OTA as TiVo no longer sells them to my knowledge. But long term the BOLT would likely be a better choice. As to OTA tuning I am one that has posted of some issues with the BOLT OTA tuning and have personally had better luck with my Roamio. But it really is dependent on your particular setting as to rather you'll have any issues. If you have the money to do so, I'd grab a BOLT and try it side by side with the Roamio. If the BOLT tunes well enough for you I think you'll find it the better choice over the long run.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

glen4cindy said:


> I am certainly going to have to get a better antenna, most likely one that I will need to mount in my attic as the HOA will not allow an outdoor mount.


HOA's cannot prohibit you from installing a TV antenna. There are federal regulations stating that no one can prevent you from doing that. It's up to you whether you want to push that issue with your HOA.

In my neighborhood, antennas aren't prohibited (since they can't be), but there are rules stating they have to be located to the rear of the structure to minimize viewing them from the streets. Perhaps you could do something like that... put it somewhere on the back of the house where none of your neighbors see it. That might avoid the argument about whether they can be restricted or not.

Edit to Add: After looking at your tvfool report, I doubt you'd need an outside antenna anyway, unless you just want one for the added reliability. Even then, a small outdoor antenna would be fine. If an attic antenna works well, then that might be preferable due to the amount of work involved to safely mount, connect, and ground an outdoor antenna.

You also might want to read through this link to learn more about how the RF signals work in relation to your antenna... http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/siting.html


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

glen4cindy said:


> So far, my experience is the Roamio OTA tuner is much better than my TV's built in tuner.
> 
> It did pick up many more channels, however, it cannot "tune" all of them reliably.
> 
> ...


As others have said OTARD rules say they cannot prevent antennas. Additionally, if you have radiant barrier in your roofing material which is becoming more common, putting the antenna in your attic may not result in the best reception.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

I've looked at OTARD rules, and from what I read, the can require attic mounting.

I was looking at this one. I think I could mount it on the side of my house near the cable entry point near the eave of the house. It would not be obvious and might be ok.

I'm missing several channels with my indoor antenna and it's supposed to pull 45 miles I think?? Can't remember for sure.

1byone 60 Miles Range Omni-directional Amplified Outdoor HDTV Antenna for FM / VHF / UHF with SMD Circuit Technology, Anti-UV coating, Detachable Amplifier USB Power Supply, Waterproof and Super Compact https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WW7H9ZI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_DdB2wbP7EAJ61

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

glen4cindy said:


> I'm missing several channels with my indoor antenna and it's supposed to pull 45 miles I think?? Can't remember for sure.


Those mile range estimates are worthless. At best, they might pull in a signal at that distance in a straight path, with clear line of sight, outdoor, over flat terrain, with no trees. In reality, I've never, ever had an indoor antenna work beyond a couple of miles.

We stayed in an apartment temporarily last summer where the TV towers were 4 miles away. I still couldn't get a decent signal ANYWHERE inside that apartment with one of those flat indoor antennas. We even had one wall facing the TV towers.

I briefly looked at that link you posted. I doubt that antenna will perform anywhere near as good as they claim. Omnidirectional antennas do not work well. Try something like this... http://www.amazon.com/Winegard-HD76...=UTF8&qid=1457107938&sr=1-5&keywords=winegard
That is directional and I guarantee will work WAY better than the omni antenna you posted even though the "range" is stated to be lower. Aimed southwest, you should pick up all the local stations you want except for 11. If that independent station is important, then you might want multiple antennas - a VHF High pointed at 11, and a UHF pointed southwest for everything else.
Alternately, something like this might even be better since everything southwest of you is UHF... http://www.amazon.com/Xtreme-Signal...&qid=1457108278&sr=8-1&keywords=4+bay+antenna
I have one of those and it works very, very well and I'm farther from my local transmitters (over hilly terrain and with lots of trees) than you are.

You also shouldn't need any sort of amplifier on any antenna. Your earlier TVfool report shows that your signal is plenty strong enough without amplification and would even allow for multiple splits to different TVs without significant signal loss. The people over at the TVfool forums are much more knowledgeable about that sort of thing though.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

glen4cindy said:


> I've looked at OTARD rules, and from what I read, the can require attic mounting.
> 
> I was looking at this one. I think I could mount it on the side of my house near the cable entry point near the eave of the house. It would not be obvious and might be ok.
> 
> ...


Is there a safely concern or do you live in an historic structure? If not, I am not sure they can require attic installation as that could result in a substantially degraded signal compared to an open air installation. That said, I personally have mine installed indoors to keep the wife happy appearance-wise.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

jeff92k7 said:


> Those mile range estimates are worthless. At best, they might pull in a signal at that distance in a straight path, with clear line of sight, outdoor, over flat terrain, with no trees. In reality, I've never, ever had an indoor antenna work beyond a couple of miles.
> 
> We stayed in an apartment temporarily last summer where the TV towers were 4 miles away. I still couldn't get a decent signal ANYWHERE inside that apartment with one of those flat indoor antennas. We even had one wall facing the TV towers.
> 
> ...


I got the Winegard HD8200U Platinum HD VHF/UHF Antenna from Amazon about 3-1/2 years ago. It's even larger and I mounted this on my Roof shortly after I got my house. I use no Amplifier and pick up stations around 40-50 miles away. I think way to large to use in a Attic.

Personally I'd NEVER move to a house that was in a HOA. There's just to many busy body's getting into everyone's business. Even if they can't see the Antenna, just knowing you have one is enough to go on the attack. How they find out, who knows. I think any house in a HOA value should be cut to about 1/4 of what it is. Loses 3/4 of it'a value because it's in a HOA. That's how I look at it.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

jeff92k7 said:


> Those mile range estimates are worthless. At best, they might pull in a signal at that distance in a straight path, with clear line of sight, outdoor, over flat terrain, with no trees. In reality, I've never, ever had an indoor antenna work beyond a couple of miles.
> 
> We stayed in an apartment temporarily last summer where the TV towers were 4 miles away. I still couldn't get a decent signal ANYWHERE inside that apartment with one of those flat indoor antennas. We even had one wall facing the TV towers.
> 
> ...


I got the Winegard HD8200U Platinum HD VHF/UHF Antenna from Amazon about 3-1/2 years ago. It's even larger and I mounted this on my Roof shortly after I got my house. I use no Amplifier and pick up stations around 40-50 miles away. I think way to large to use in a Attic.

Personally I'd NEVER move to a house that was in a HOA. There's just to many busy body's getting into everyone's business. Even if they can't see the Antenna, just knowing you have one is enough to go on the attack. How they find out, who knows. I think any house in a HOA value should be cut to about 1/4 of what it is. Loses 3/4 of it'a value because it's in a HOA. That's how I look at it.

By the way, I'm up on the roof looking at all the houses around me and not a Antenna in site and I think SUCKERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoman1994 (Jan 17, 2016)

glen4cindy said:


> So far, my experience is the Roamio OTA tuner is much better than my TV's built in tuner.
> 
> It did pick up many more channels, however, it cannot "tune" all of them reliably.
> 
> ...


With a report like that you only need a UHF antenna and I'd get either the Antennas Direct DB2e from Amazon or the Antennas Direct C2V and not use the VHF portion of it. The C2V is a little smaller but it is more expensive.

They CANNOT stop you from putting it outside BUT they can require it to be in the back of the house or things of that nature.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

glen4cindy said:


> So far, my experience is the Roamio OTA tuner is much better than my TV's built in tuner.
> 
> It did pick up many more channels, however, it cannot "tune" all of them reliably.
> 
> ...


It is ridiculous to look at that report and plan to use it.

The Spectrum Auction begins the end of the month. It should end no later than June. There is a slight chance the FCC will not get all the Spectrum they need and attempt Round #2 in Q3....but that is doubtful.

Regardless, within 90 days of the end of the auction, stations will be forced to sign off the air. There is a slight chance of a 90 day extension, but in all reality, by the end of 2016 at the latest, there will be HUNDREDS and probably 1,000+ TV Stations signing off the air.

39 months from the end of the auction, estimates are 1,200+ stations will move frequencies - and MANY will move from UHF to VHF.

All those estimates today are worthless for the end of the year - and certainly worthless after ~43 months from now.

And quite frankly, even a number of Stations that remain in the UHF Spectrum will end up on an Island with no guard band - where new Wireless Spectrum users will interfere with their signal in ways that will not be seen until after the wireless providers go on the air - and nothing that can be done about it.

It will be very interesting to see if the auction ends soon enough - and the Hundreds - if not 1,000+ TV Stations go off the air in time for the Fall Election.

If people are REALLY mad about it, as has been suggested by multiple posters here, that would be the place for it to first be seen. If the same status quo is re-elected, then apparently not that many people cared.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

JBDragon said:


> Personally I'd NEVER move to a house that was in a HOA. There's just to many busy body's getting into everyone's business. Even if they can't see the Antenna, just knowing you have one is enough to go on the attack. How they find out, who knows. I think any house in a HOA value should be cut to about 1/4 of what it is. Loses 3/4 of it'a value because it's in a HOA. That's how I look at it.


I could shoot myself for ever wanting or ever thinking it would be no big deal to live in an HOA.

Talk about


JBDragon said:


> to many busy body's getting into everyone's business


!!!

I'm doing everything I can to get out of here. The sooner the better!!


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

JBDragon said:


> Personally I'd NEVER move to a house that was in a HOA. There's just to many busy body's getting into everyone's business. [snip] I think any house in a HOA value should be cut to about 1/4 of what it is. Loses 3/4 of it'a value because it's in a HOA. That's how I look at it.


See, I'm the opposite. After living in a neighborhood without an HOA for almost 12 years, we decided to sell our home. We took a 30-50k hit on the selling price because of the neighborhood. Without HOA restrictions, there were a lot of people who didn't care about their property and made the whole neighborhood look run down. It pissed me off. My house, and well-cared-for yard in a comparable HOA neighborhood would've brought me a lot more money back - far more than any HOA dues would have cost.

We now moved into a neighborhood that doesn't have a full-blown HOA, but does have neighborhood restrictions/requirements on taking care of your property. It ensures that no one can run down the neighborhood values by not maintaining their property or dumping junk around. There are also limitations on what one can do....i.e. no trailers, if you build a woodshed it has to match the look and construction of the primary residence, etc. There are also requirements on house size so that no one can come in with a significantly smaller house and skew the average property value down. It's a nice area and the restrictions are to ensure it stays that way.

In all honesty, if we decide to do a full HOA with member dues and further restrictions, I'd be all for it. After being burned so badly in a neighborhood without any restrictions, they make total sense to me now. They aren't about getting in your business, but rather being a good neighbor.

Those of you complaining about HOA's are probably the ones that drag everyone else's property values down. Owning a house is a big responsibility. If you aren't willing to maintain it properly, then go live in an apartment. Please stay away from my neighborhood.
[end rant]


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

I know this is a little off topic, but, despite THIS being an HOA, at least in this HOA



jeff92k7 said:


> there were a lot of people who didn't care about their property and made the whole neighborhood look run down.


Like, we have a rule, every garage must be capable of having 2 cars parked in it at all times. There are countless garages that have either so much junk in them or that have been converted into some kind of game room that make this impossible.

We have rules preventing ANY maintenance of ANY kind on your automobile. Really? That makes your house run down? Fixing your own brakes or changing your own oil? Now broken down cars or cars on jacks is one thing, but, really!



jeff92k7 said:


> Those of you complaining about HOA's are probably the ones that drag everyone else's property values down. Owning a house is a big responsibility. If you aren't willing to maintain it properly, then go live in an apartment. Please stay away from my neighborhood.
> [end rant]


Not me. I would just like to be able to do a few simple things. The problem is, the rules are not enforced equally. We have one house that is abandoned. But, the woman's parents come every week and put her garbage cans out. One side of her house is nearly green with algae.

All I want to do is put up a simple antenna that won't look bad and I'll make it unobtrusive. But, having had issues with them, I know it will be a fight.

{end MY rant}


----------



## garbhead (Mar 19, 2015)

Bought a refurbished one( MINI) on Amazon for $89...works great so far.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

glen4cindy said:


> I know this is a little off topic, but, despite THIS being an HOA, at least in this HOA
> 
> Like, we have a rule, every garage must be capable of having 2 cars parked in it at all times. There are countless garages that have either so much junk in them or that have been converted into some kind of game room that make this impossible.
> 
> ...


It would be a short one if you turn them into the FCC.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

ncted said:


> It would be a short one if you turn them into the FCC.


FCC made rules. Does not take HOA to court. That is up to the Homeowner who must prove their case according to FCC rules.

It is certainly winnable. You need to determine at what cost as loser does not pay attorney cost.

The better idea is to have the FCC rules and meet with HOA to take their temp.

They might not even be aware of FCC rules and could submit to their legal council to find they would be fighting a losing case.

https://www.fcc.gov/media/over-air-reception-devices-rule


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> FCC made rules. Does not take HOA to court. That is up to the Homeowner who must prove their case according to FCC rules.
> 
> It is certainly winnable. You need to determine at what cost as loser does not pay attorney cost.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about court? Assuming the HOA refuses a request to put up an antenna, all you have to do is petition the FCC by sending the details of the dispute to the HOA and this address:

Secretary, Federal Communications Commission
445 12th Street, S.W.
Washington, D.C. 20554
Attention: Media Bureau

The FCC may or may not choose to issue a declaratory ruling, depending on the circumstances, but the mere fact that you turn them in will probably get their attention. People I know who have done this won their fight with the HOA quickly.


----------

